# 14 days old and eyes haven't opened.



## Duzy (Aug 14, 2011)

My chick is 14 days old and it's eyes haven't opened yet but he/she looks healthy. What should I do?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Take a q-tip and dip it in contact solution...rub it on the eyes and gently pry them open. You might have to do it a couple times a day until they open on their own.


----------



## Duzy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate the help.


----------



## Duzy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Roxy Culver. I followed your helpful instructions and have applied the solution twice today and it is working already. Our baby Cockatiel's eyes are starting to open.  Thank you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your welcome...sometimes the wax doesn't go away like its supposed to and you have to help it along. I had this happen last year with one of my babies.


----------

